# Bluetooth mouse problem



## dp_pan (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, guys*,*

*T*here is a problem with my Bluetooth mouse. *W*hen I plug in a USB mouse, the *B*luetooth mouse work*s* fine. *W*hen I remove the USB mouse, the *B*luetooth mouse can't work. Please help me, thank*s* a lot.

*I* put *B*luetooth mouse's configuration file, including bthidd.conf and hcsecd.conf. My rc.conf also has *B*luetooth configured.


```
#moused_enable="YES"
#moused_port="/dev/sysmouse"
#moused_type="auto"
#change mouse left and right
#moused_flags="-m 1=3 -m 3=1"

# bluetouch
bthidd_enable="YES"
hcsecd_enable="YES"
sdpd_enable="YES"
#ubthidhci_enable="YES"
#ubthidhci_busnum="3"
#ubthidhci_addr="2"
```


----------



## meta (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, I don't know how to solve it, but I  have exactly the same problem.


----------



## meta (Jun 17, 2013)

I found differences between with/without USB mouse. Probably it affects something.

USB mouse plugged:

```
[CMD]lshal | grep /dev/sysmouse[/CMD]
  input.device = '/dev/sysmouse'  (string)
```

USB mouse unlugged:

```
[CMD]lshal | grep /dev/sysmouse[/CMD]
(nothing)
```


----------



## jozze (Jun 19, 2013)

Perhaps this thread will be useful (maybe your mouse needs a similar treatment).


----------



## dp_pan (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I will try it*.*


----------



## meta (Jun 21, 2013)

No, it is not _a_ *B*luetooth issue. Bluetooth pairing is done and _the_ Bluetooth mouse works perfectly when _a_ USB mouse _is_ connected to the machine. If I remove _the_ USB mouse, X.Org loses the mouse. Maybe I _can_ make HAL aware of _the_ *B*luetooth mouse.


----------



## meta (Jun 21, 2013)

Moreover, with _the_ USB mouse disconnected and only _the_ Bluetooth mouse connected, _the_ Bluetooth mouse perfectly works on the text console. The issue is X.Org can't find _the_ Bluetooth mouse.


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

Aha, ok. In that case, can you show your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Maybe rerun

```
# Xorg -configure
```
with your mouse plugged in, and then compare which hardware was detected in /root/xorg.conf.new and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


----------



## meta (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry for blank for almost a month.

The result of `Xorg -configure` between two cases with/without USB mouse are identical. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is blank as input devices are now controlled by hald.

Here's the diff of lshal.
`lshal > lshal_with_usb_mouse.txt`
`lshal > lshal_without_usb_mouse.txt`


```
[CMD]diff -u lshal_with_usb_mouse.txt lshal_without_usb_mouse.txt[/CMD]
--- lshal_with_usb_mouse.txt	2013-07-15 18:49:08.020493725 +0900
+++ lshal_without_usb_mouse.txt	2013-07-15 18:49:18.127491687 +0900
@@ -1,5 +1,5 @@
 
-Dumping 77 device(s) from the Global --- lshal_with_usb_mouse.txt	2013-07-15 18:49:08.020493725 +0900
+++ lshal_without_usb_mouse.txt	2013-07-15 18:49:18.127491687 +0900
@@ -1,5 +1,5 @@
 
-Dumping 77 device(s) from the Global Device List:
+Dumping 75 device(s) from the Global Device List:
 -------------------------------------------------
 udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
   info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
@@ -586,82 +586,6 @@
   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbus_0'  (string)
   platform.id = 'usbus.0'  (string)
 
-udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial'
-  info.bus = 'usb_device'  (string)
-  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbus_0'  (string)
-  info.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
-  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial'  (string)
-  info.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  usb_device.bus_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
-  usb_device.configuration = ''  (string)
-  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 257  (0x101)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
-  usb_device.level_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
-  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.port_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
-  usb_device.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  usb_device.product_id = 87  (0x57)  (int)
-  usb_device.serial = ''  (string)
-  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
-  usb_device.speed_bcd = 336  (0x150)  (int)
-  usb_device.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  usb_device.vendor_id = 1390  (0x56e)  (int)
-  usb_device.version = 1.0 (1) (double)
-
-udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial_if0'
-  freebsd.device_file = '/dev/ums0'  (string)
-  freebsd.driver = 'ums'  (string)
-  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  info.addons = {'hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse'} (string list)
-  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)
-  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
-  info.category = 'input'  (string)
-  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial'  (string)
-  info.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
-  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial_if0'  (string)
-  info.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  input.device = '/dev/sysmouse'  (string)
-  input.x11_driver = 'mouse'  (string)
-  usb.bus_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
-  usb.configuration = ''  (string)
-  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.device_revision_bcd = 257  (0x101)  (int)
-  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.freebsd.devname = 'ums0'  (string)
-  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
-  usb.interface.description = ''  (string)
-  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
-  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
-  usb.level_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
-  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.port_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
-  usb.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  usb.product_id = 87  (0x57)  (int)
-  usb.serial = ''  (string)
-  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
-  usb.speed_bcd = 336  (0x150)  (int)
-  usb.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  usb.vendor_id = 1390  (0x56e)  (int)
-  usb.version = 1.0 (1) (double)
-
-
 udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_noserial'
   info.bus = 'usb_device'  (string)
   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbus_0'  (string)
@@ -1766,6 +1690,6 @@
   pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
 
 
-Dumped 77 device(s) from the Global Device List.
+Dumped 75 device(s) from the Global Device List.
 ------------------------------------------------
 
Device List:
+Dumping 75 device(s) from the Global Device List:
 -------------------------------------------------
 udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
   info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
@@ -586,82 +586,6 @@
   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbus_0'  (string)
   platform.id = 'usbus.0'  (string)
 
-udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial'
-  info.bus = 'usb_device'  (string)
-  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbus_0'  (string)
-  info.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
-  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial'  (string)
-  info.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  usb_device.bus_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
-  usb_device.configuration = ''  (string)
-  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 257  (0x101)  (int)
-  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
-  usb_device.level_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
-  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb_device.port_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
-  usb_device.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  usb_device.product_id = 87  (0x57)  (int)
-  usb_device.serial = ''  (string)
-  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
-  usb_device.speed_bcd = 336  (0x150)  (int)
-  usb_device.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  usb_device.vendor_id = 1390  (0x56e)  (int)
-  usb_device.version = 1.0 (1) (double)
-
-udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial_if0'
-  freebsd.device_file = '/dev/ums0'  (string)
-  freebsd.driver = 'ums'  (string)
-  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  info.addons = {'hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse'} (string list)
-  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)
-  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse'} (string list)
-  info.category = 'input'  (string)
-  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial'  (string)
-  info.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
-  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56e_57_noserial_if0'  (string)
-  info.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  input.device = '/dev/sysmouse'  (string)
-  input.x11_driver = 'mouse'  (string)
-  usb.bus_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
-  usb.configuration = ''  (string)
-  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.device_revision_bcd = 257  (0x101)  (int)
-  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.freebsd.devname = 'ums0'  (string)
-  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
-  usb.interface.description = ''  (string)
-  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
-  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
-  usb.level_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
-  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
-  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
-  usb.port_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
-  usb.product = 'ELECOM micro Grast mouse Pop'  (string)
-  usb.product_id = 87  (0x57)  (int)
-  usb.serial = ''  (string)
-  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
-  usb.speed_bcd = 336  (0x150)  (int)
-  usb.vendor = 'ELECOM'  (string)
-  usb.vendor_id = 1390  (0x56e)  (int)
-  usb.version = 1.0 (1) (double)
-
 udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_noserial'
   info.bus = 'usb_device'  (string)
   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbus_0'  (string)
@@ -1766,6 +1690,6 @@
   pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
 
 
-Dumped 77 device(s) from the Global Device List.
+Dumped 75 device(s) from the Global Device List.
 ------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## dp_pan (Jul 16, 2013)

*T*he *B*luetooth mouse as *USB* mouse in FreeBSD, I think, but how can I let *X.O*rg get the *B*luetooth mouse? In my system, the *B*luetooth mouse is attached to the OS via paired. *B*ut I can not use it under *X.O*rg. *C*an anybody help me? 

*B*y the way, *t*hanks again.


----------



## meta (Jul 17, 2013)

With your USB mouse unplugged, does your Bluetooth mouse work on the text console?

It is useful for me to know how a Bluetooth mouse is treated on FreeBSD. 
http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Logitech-V470-Bluetooth-Mouse-on-FreeBSD-td4234023.html


----------

